# Who's from North Dakota???



## MotherClucker (May 8, 2017)

We live in south Louisiana but my husband is being transferred to Williston, ND. just wondering if anyone's from around there and can kind of tell me what it's like???


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

OMG! Stay in La. or buy a lot of warm clothes. SIL says that when it hits 30 in the winter people break out there shorts. My dad was stationed there in 1960 in Minot. My parents didn't like it there. My mom said it's either cold or hot, and not much spring or fall in between. I know they had to be real careful of frost bite. Way back when we were in the middle of farm land , like on Fargo where they drive to the city and there is nothing for miles. I guess it's better now.


----------

